# learning to trap



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Can anyone recommend some reading about trapping?

I have always wanted to start just for a hobby in the winter just for fun I guess. I want the challenge. I want to focus mostly on coyotes. Is there a reading of some sort that you could point me to on how to use snares and what kind etc?
Thank you


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

here's a start, just thumb through this. Look around on Amazon.com for different publications, there are a lot out there.

http://ndfhta.com/adobe/fur_manual.pdf

If you have specific questions don't be afraid to ask. There is a lot of knowledge on this board.

xdeano


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

thank you xdeano


----------

